# Bates Mansion/Addams Family/Munsters house models



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

If your looking for something different for your village, and you don't mind putting it together you can get the Bates Mansion and the Addams family houses at some hobby shops. The Bates mansion is a little smaller than the Spooky Town pieces(1/87 scale).


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh! Those look fun 

*This is off topic, but I liked the old emoticons more


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I put these two houses together a few years ago, made a diorama with them and was even lucky enough to buy a 1965? Caddy hearse (manufactured in Germany) 1/87th scale, a bargain at $10.oo! I think. It's die-cast, what else would a hearse be ("Die"-Cast!)
The really strange thing about this is how many people have seen these houses and unless you are over a certain age.. you have no idea what these houses are representing, notta clue! (I'm 62yr. old)


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I love these!!! I've never seen them before. How easy are they to put together? I consider myself craftsy (kinda') but my impatience gets in the way. And about how much did they run?


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha, those are great.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Boobear, I've seen them online for anywhere from 25.00-30.00 bucks each. Check your local hobby shops first. Skill level is moderate (10 years old and up) Hope that helps.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

*Love* the Bates house!!! It's probably my favorite of all creepy movie houses, in fact, I have a framed photo of it on my wall. Somehow, though, the Addams Family house doesn't look as much like the TV version. Maybe the tower is a bit off scale? Or it could be that I'm used to seeing it painted white. Oh well, they're still very cool and a great addition to any village!


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I would definitely like to have the Bates house.

Edited to add: I would rather have the real thing, but I'll settle for this.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Close up of Addams Family


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks wonderful, Billy. I've got the Bates Mansion sitting in my closet waiting for me to put it together, along with a bunch of others. This might be the inspiration I need to get going.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Looks wonderful, Billy. I've got the Bates Mansion sitting in my closet waiting for me to put it together, along with a bunch of others. This might be the inspiration I need to get going.


Look forward to seeing a pix when your finished cheers


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Just came across a site that indicates that Moebius will be releasing a kit of the Munsters 1313 Mockingbird Lane! There goes the neighbourhood!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Woo Hoo, what I read is it will be released 2nd quarter 2012, no price yet. Growing up with the Munsters it's a gotta have


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Munsters Mansion will be released May 2012, the kit can be preordered for 44.95 from Moebious, I also saw you can preorder for 36.99 at monstersinmotion.com. I've never ordered from the later so I can't vouch for them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

How the heck did I not notice this before?! Both models are great. I can't wait to see the version of the Munsters' house


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i like that. I would perfer the Addams' home.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Bates Mansion gets my vote. Would be awesome if you did a diorama with a mini graveyard out front, jack o'lanterns, and some mini-leds to decorate the house if it wasn't too big. Few spooky spiderwebs stretched on the porch. Needs a little light up sign that says "Trick or Treaters" with a Vacancy part lit up.


----------



## rnmully (Dec 30, 2009)

I just finished the bates mansion after receiving it for Christmas. Up next is to try and kit-bash a motel in front of it. The scenes are one of several Halloween based ones on a large slot car set layout.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome! I've never seen them before either.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

rnmully said:


> I just finished the bates mansion after receiving it for Christmas. Up next is to try and kit-bash a motel in front of it. The scenes are one of several Halloween based ones on a large slot car set layout.


Would love to see some pix when you're finished.


----------



## rnmully (Dec 30, 2009)

*bates mansion and other scenes*

Here is my mostly finished Bates Mansion kit and a couple of other unfinished scenes around a slot car track in my basement. Been fun building it but doing things so small sure takes a long time. The final plan will have a creepy amusement park, swamp area, small downtown and farm and residential area.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

rnmully said:


> Here is my mostly finished Bates Mansion kit and a couple of other unfinished scenes around a slot car track in my basement. Been fun building it but doing things so small sure takes a long time. The final plan will have a creepy amusement park, swamp area, small downtown and farm and residential area.


Lookin' good


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Love these. I like the Bates house best!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

So I pre-ordered the Munsters House it should ship mid-July.
In anticipation I've started on it's new home. I bought these Iron Work Fences from a Dollhouse store, First I cut the fences in half, then cut strofoam walls and pillars. I used Folk Art craft paint and a Staedler F Lumicolor pen for the grout work. The hinges for the gate are cotter pines, so the gate opens and closes.





































Now al I need Is the house


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Your gates look wonderful, Billy. I cannot wait to see the house


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Your gates look wonderful, Billy. I cannot wait to see the house


Thanks. " Things to do when you're bored " - plan Halloween


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

BillyBones said:


> Thanks. " Things to do when you're bored " - plan Halloween


You're welcome. Always makes for fun times...


----------



## haunt1000 (Aug 9, 2010)

These Kits are great! I have the Munsters House on order, and here's pics of my Bates House







and Adams Family House, which I kit-bashed into a Haunted House Dark Ride.



















On a side note, when I completed the Adams Family House, a wild possum managed to knock the whole thing over onto concrete floor, shattering it into pieces. I rebuilt it, but it was never quite the same.
www.haunt1000.com


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Both are very nice, haunt1000. Sorry to hear about what happened to the one house ([email protected] vermin...).


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Great Job, you let possum in your house? b


haunt1000 said:


> These Kits are great! I have the Munsters House on order, and here's pics of my Bates House
> View attachment 116626
> 
> and Adams Family House, which I kit-bashed into a Haunted House Dark Ride.
> ...


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Very Nice Work and Dio you have going there ! It reminds me of the movie "Beetlejuice" 
I had picked this kit up years back when I was Model Railroading, it is all I really have left of a 30 + year hobby. 










The kit is Hydrocal (plaster) with plastic detail pieces. I always thought about making a table center piece with it. 

I am looking forward to seeing more progress.


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

I have officially found a new hobby of mine that involves Halloween. I wonder if I could fit these models on my desk at work for year round "inspiration".


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Latest word on Munster's House is,wont be ready to ship until mid to late August. Rumsfield would love to see a pic. of the finished house./COLOR]


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Just finished 1313 Mockingbird lane, turned out pretty good.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

BillyBones-your Munsters house turned out really nice! Such detail on it, too.

I remember seeing the actual Munsters house on a back lot tour at Universal Studios back in 1980. At the time, it had been re-painted for use in some new show starring Shirley Jones. I was surprised how small the house looked in daylight, compared to T.V.

Nice job!


----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

nice job man, i saw that kit last time i was in the shop, almost picked it up myself


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I still have a lego vampire castle and a guoilotoine model to put togethe first but perhaps the Addams family one when those are done. Very cool BTW!


----------



## hpond69 (Sep 12, 2012)

Cool models


----------



## hpond69 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have never built these but I did build a 1/24 scale Myers house facade


----------



## hpond69 (Sep 12, 2012)

Here are the pics http://http://s1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg562/hpond69/myers%20house/


----------



## hpond69 (Sep 12, 2012)

http://s1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg562/hpond69/myers%20house/


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm assuming it's scratch built ? Great job 


hpond69 said:


> http://s1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg562/hpond69/myers%20house/


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Both houses turned out great, Billy and hpond69.


----------



## hpond69 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks and yes it is scratch built


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Finished the base so this is how the Munsters house will look in the village.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

all these house kits turned out marvalous. i'd never seen them before either. these would be fun to build


----------



## hpond69 (Sep 12, 2012)

The fence really brings it together Billy Great diorama


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

New year, a new kit. A kitbash of a 1929 Ford pickup & the Boothill Express


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love that, Billy. Phenomenal work on the kitbashing. How much of a pain was it to combine the two?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is fantastic!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh oh oh, that is sharp. you are l u c k y to have that


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Bates Mansion/Addams Family houses*

Love these! The Munsters house and the Bates house are awesome!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Garth, the hardest part was cutting and joining the two frames, and getting that big block Hemi to fit. As for the cab & coach pieces fit easily.


Garthgoyle said:


> I love that, Billy. Phenomenal work on the kitbashing. How much of a pain was it to combine the two?


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

It's taken a while but I finally finished the Bates Motel. Now I just need to work on it's base.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Bases are now finished, just some detailing to do now.


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice job. Those look really great.


----------

